# Has anybody dealt with acquiring copy of old hunter education cert?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting an answer from ODNR as to whether they can provide me a copy of this from 1977, which I emailed them this morning. Being a kid then, I didn't keep a copy of this thing and never even gave it a second thought. I hunted in our neighboring states over the years, but wasn't required to show one, simply acknowledging that I took actually took the course.

Now I'm planning a hunting trip out West next year and need to provide a copy of this to get my non res hunting license. I hate to have to sacrifice a half a day for something I've already completed.....

Has anybody dealt with getting an old copy of one of these from so long ago? If so, how did you go about it?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I could be mistaken but I believe if you log on to your Odnr account it shows if you have or haven't passed a hunter education class in Ohio.
Not sure if that would be enough proof or not for another State ?
Good luck !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

In all the states I've hunted in, which isn't a huge amount, but they've all accepted a past Ohio hunting license. I've never needed to take the test again. I don't know of anyone that would actually have proof of taking it.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I had this issue when going to Indiana this year deer hunting. I was told that your account number on your hunting license is your certification for Hunter safety course. That was the answer given to be by the state.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I still have my original "orange 3×3 card" from 1979  but Ive hunted New Hampshire, Vermont Minnesota and Ky and don't think I ever had to produce it, just checked a box that said I had successfully completed a safety course ------ but I'm sure it will vary by State.
Good luck


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

must be Colorado you are going to I ran into this back around 2000 when I wanted to build my preference points in there state . even though I have had an ohio lisc. since 1975 and was born in 1962 and have hunted prob. 10 different states didn't matter anyone born after jan. 1st 1949 must have in their possession their hunter safety card to hunt or build points . so I went ahead and took the course again I believe now if you don't have any luck finding it you can take it online for 10 dollars and your good to go I hope this helps and at least your preparing now ! not later good luck .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

I would check the ODNR website, I completed mine when I was a kid in ND and needed a copy last year. I put my name and date of birth in the ND DNR website and pulled up my transcripts and printed a new one free.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

When I went to CO 1st time in 99, I had a copy of mine and that was NOT even accepted for an over the counter bull elk tag, I had to call Columbus and have it faxed to them so it was a copy straight from the DNR!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Go to log into the game check system then go to manage account. Then go to view your customer card. It has your info and states if your hunter ed certified.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

You can print it as a card.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I completed mine in 1982 and had lost my card. In 2006 I needed a copy and a registration number to pheasant hunt in ND. I called the ODNR and they sent me a copy in the mail. When I inquired about a registered number, they told me to use the date I completed the training (which they provided me). They said this comes up from time to time.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

It has been a few years, but i contacted ODNR and they sent me the certificate. I was surprised!
I took the course back in 1985.


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

I took the Hunters Ed course in 1980 and headed to ND for a hunt in 2003. Gave them a call and they sent a card to me in less than a week. It doesn’t show up on my acct on ODNR website.

Flyin


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

Got a pm from another member and his was on his certification was on his acct and mine was not. I gave 1-800-Wildlife a call and it was added. Guy stated that a bunch of people have several accounts. They went online in 2010 and if you had an account prior to that and then went online a registered for online licensing etc your cert was listed on the other acct. just give them a call and they can add it to your current acct in about 20secs. 

Flyin


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

0utwest said:


> must be Colorado you are going to I ran into this back around 2000 when I wanted to build my preference points in there state . even though I have had an ohio lisc. since 1975 and was born in 1962 and have hunted prob. 10 different states didn't matter anyone born after jan. 1st 1949 must have in their possession their hunter safety card to hunt or build points . so I went ahead and took the course again I believe now if you don't have any luck finding it you can take it online for 10 dollars and your good to go I hope this helps and at least your preparing now ! not later good luck .


That's good to know!


----------

